# Soar Valley Community College - September 2009



## jon_nic (Sep 8, 2009)

*Soar Valley Community College was my old secondary school so I was keen to have a look and photograph it before it is demolished. 
The new school, which is built on the old school's football field, had its gates open when i went to look. but getting out was not so easy as it had been locked!

Currently the insides of the building are being stripped. 

So a quick tour around the outside and then in to the ground floor. Didn't venture upstairs unfortunately as it was getting dark. 







The New....






..And old











Bridge leading to the Gymnasium











view through gymnasium window(couldnt find a way in)




































Christmas /diwali decorations still standing






















now lets go inside..











The workmen are using this annex building as their tea break room 





the school greenhouse






well kept plants..






corridor approaching science classrooms 






I remember being in here with the Bunsen burners




































Library on the left.






behind the scenes in the staff room





















The Main assembly hall.. The pictures from inside didnt turn out as it was pitch black and the camera failed me.











Inside the Drama studio. GSCE Drama was just an excuse to doss around in here all day.











DMX stage lighting controls.






little boys room



























Bike racks from the new school












The new "energy efficent" school polluting the sky with light



thats it for now hope you enjoyed the tour. It was deja vu for me.*

Update:13/10/09
Demolition is now well under way: here's a pic I took from 1400ft! 








and the new school..


----------



## diehardlove (Sep 8, 2009)

can i be the first to say nice work and how the bloody hell did i miss this place as just down the road from me


----------



## jon_nic (Sep 8, 2009)

ha, yes it didnt look derilict, but as the kiddys start smashing windows and such it will become more obvious.
not sure the time scales for demolition is but i should imagine they wont leave it long

did you go to soar valley?


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice photos and find there 

I remember bunsen burners! There was also at least one or two kids on my class who'd turn the gas taps on and leave them on delibratley


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice one, that looks a depressing school! 
Must be odd wandering around there years after leaving!


----------



## jon_nic (Sep 9, 2009)

yes, Never thought i'd be going back to school at my age thats for sure!


----------



## jon_nic (Sep 29, 2009)

went by today and they are demolishing sections of it now. but some parts still exist. wont be long till its gone


----------



## night crawler (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice one, reminds me of my old school except now it looks more like a prison


----------



## Goldie87 (Sep 30, 2009)

Another Leicester school being demolished. Must try and have a look around before its all gone.


----------



## Locksley (Oct 2, 2009)

Great pics, very similar to my old Secondary, except that mine's already been demolished  typical as I was wanting to use it as a location in a short film I'm making. Even the new building looks similar.


----------



## krish_89 (Oct 4, 2009)

*soar vally college*

hi jon nic

i found you on google as i was so sad to hear about the old soar vally being nocked down , i used to go there too and i am the class of 2006 started in 2001 , it was a wicked school to go to , and i gru up at that place , its a shame to see that they are nocking down , but i can't see anything wrong with that building , it was only built in 1973 , my dad remebers that being built as we are only 1 street away from soar vally and we have lived here last 40 years, its good to see that you taking some pictures of the school , the new school system is total rubbish , you can't go in the school like the old one you could just walk in
and see the teachers but the old one is you have to book appoiments which is really sh**t lol
anways would like to hear from you 
regards
chris


----------



## sophieellen22 (Oct 4, 2009)

Great report, Shame its being demolished!


----------



## jon_nic (Oct 11, 2009)

hi chris, 
yep its a big shame its gone now.. only tiny bit left i think. The building was structurally sound, just I think they ran out of room for the amount of students and got a big grant from government to build a new one. It must have been cool for the current students to move into their new school - one day they would have been in old one and the next they would enter the new school as if nothing had happened...

here is a pic of the new schools location..before it was built.. used to cycle past every day so saw it grow!
picture taken October 2007





Panorama:


----------



## ThatChap (Oct 11, 2009)

You had a way better drama studio then my school. The studio was a converted English classroom with the walls painted depressingly black and blackout curtains hanging on the windows. 

Great photos mate!


----------



## krish_89 (Oct 13, 2009)

*soar vally college*

hi jon nic, 

thanks for geting back and good job to the photos again , i live in leicester too would be good to see you 
do you still live in leicester ?

before the building got demolished i remeber after arround 6pm in august the stupid kids and some 16 year old gangs with girl climb over the gate and went inside the old school smashed a lot of things , it was a shame that i never went in there like you did, as i would have been in there for hours taking pictures like you
i drove past this moring , where the sicence classes , central area used to be and the maths and french rooms thats part of the school block totaly gone , dt block totaly gone, and they had started on the gym too
anyways i got to go
i will write more to you anynother day , would like to see more photos of soar vally lol
thanks



jon_nic said:


> hi chris,
> yep its a big shame its gone now.. only tiny bit left i think. The building was structurally sound, just I think they ran out of room for the amount of students and got a big grant from government to build a new one. It must have been cool for the current students to move into their new school - one day they would have been in old one and the next they would enter the new school as if nothing had happened...
> 
> here is a pic of the new schools location..before it was built.. used to cycle past every day so saw it grow!
> ...


----------



## jon_nic (Oct 13, 2009)

Something a bit more interesting...
pictures I took of Old soar valley school from 1400ft! 









The new school


----------

